# Τα δίστιχα του αγώνα



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Το λόγο σας εδώσατε και δεν τονε κρατείτε,
φουστάνια σαςε πρέπουνε και στη Συγγρού να βγείτε

http://www.tvxs.gr/v4512


----------

